# chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello!
On 26 of July I had a Hemi thyroidectomy, because of suspicious papillary thyroid cancer. After this operation was complication - I couldn't breathe. Unfortunately, the biopsy confirmed that it was a papillary cancer 2.9 cm. but also a chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis (what caused the breathing problem). Currently I am waiting for a completion thyroidectomy. I am very afraid, because of the trouble after first surgery caused by chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis and now with the scarring could be and will be more challenging for the surgeon and me.
Please tell me what is chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis and what tests should be done, and what is the best physician (ENT surgeon, endocrinologist or family doctor) to treat this condition?
Thanks.
Ewa


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

timmie said:


> Hello!
> On 26 of July I had a Hemi thyroidectomy, because of suspicious papillary thyroid cancer. After this operation was complication - I couldn't breathe. Unfortunately, the biopsy confirmed that it was a papillary cancer 2.9 cm. but also a chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis (what caused the breathing problem). Currently I am waiting for a completion thyroidectomy. I am very afraid, because of the trouble after first surgery caused by chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis and now with the scarring could be and will be more challenging for the surgeon and me.
> Please tell me what is chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis and what tests should be done, and what is the best physician (ENT surgeon, endocrinologist or family doctor) to treat this condition?
> Thanks.
> Ewa












Chronic Lymphocytic thyroiditis is otherwise known as Hashimoto's Disease and I am glad to hear you are getting the other side out but distressed to hear that this is the second surgery and also for the troubles you had w/breathing.

After you have the remaining thyroid out you will need to see someone who understands that you probably have to have follow-up RAI for the cancer and that your TSH needs to be kept suppressed and so on.

There are many here who will help you. They too have had not only one surgery but had to go back for the second.

You are not alone.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12075407 Given what you will read in this link, I believe it is a good thing to get it "all" out.

Meanwhile, here is info on Hashimoto's.

http://www.aafp.org/afp/2000/0215/p1047.html


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could you tell us more about the breathing problem? I also had cancer and Hashi's, but had no issues with regard to breathing. I'm unaware of how Hashi's could impact one's breathing...so it's a bit hard to respond to that concern.

The good news is that you probably didn't even realize you had it and once the thyroid is out, you'll feel tremendously better.


----------



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks each of you for the replies.
Thanks for the links. They are very valuable.
My breathing problem started right after surgery. When I woke up I felt like my nose was blocked, my throat was obstructed so when I breathed in or out, it made very loud sounds. Additionally my face was puffy and red. The redness was as well on my neck and upper arms. The surgeon said that he never saw anything like that. They kept me for five days in hospital (including two of them on intensive care unit). They treated me by steroids; and it worked. The thoughts of the doctor were that it was an allergic reaction to the anesthetic. Then, when the results of the biopsy returned my surgeon believes that no anesthetic but chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis caused the complication. Since, I will soon have the second operation, I asked him what cause this illness. His response was "I don't know". That's what worries me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

timmie said:


> Thanks each of you for the replies.
> Thanks for the links. They are very valuable.
> My berating problem started right after surgery. When I woke up I felt like my nose was blocked, my throat was obstructed so when I breathed in or out, it made very loud sounds. Additionally my face was puffy and red. The redness was as well on my neck and upper arms. The surgeon said that he never saw anything like that. They kept me for five days in hospital (including two of them on intensive care unit). They treated me by steroids; and it worked. The thoughts of the doctor were that it was an allergic reaction to the anesthetic. Then, when the results of the biopsy returned my surgeon believes that no anesthetic but chronic lymphocytic thyroiditis caused the complication. Since, I will soon have the second operation, I asked him what cause this illness. His response was "I don't know". That's what worries me.


You are most welcome!

"Usually" this is genetic. Autoimmune runs in families in one form or another. Let us know when your surgery is scheduled.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Uh, interesting. I'd still be leaning toward allergic reaction...many of us have had all or art of our thyroids removed and have had Hashi's without that complication. I would take care to really talk to your anesthesiologist to see if she/he can think of something.

I'm glad you are ok...I have to imagine that was very scary!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

Not sure if this helps but i had my thyroid out ONLY because of hashimotos. The pain was so bad in my throat i could not swallow.

I encountered the breathing problem too and i know exactly why - I was a mouth breather and when the thyroid was out everything swelled up (naturally) in my windpipe area. I then started to breathe from my nose which i found out my septum was crooked. The end result was snoring and feeling like i always had a plastic bag over my head. But im feeling better now in the breathing department and i probably will not get the septum fixed.


----------



## timmie (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks you all for the responses, especially for the big hug . 
In fact, for about 15 years I've have sensation that something is in my throat, so I was constantly clearing it (very annoying). 
Then my family doctor indicated that my problem is caused by acid reflex.
So now, as an explanation of the irritation in the throat as hashimoto makes a lot of sense. Unfortunately this condition is completely new to me. According to further tests I don't know what to do; talk to an endocrinologist or to the surgeon. My family doctor said that I don't need endo; the surgeon should take care of it, and she wonders why he doesn't take any steps to examine it.
Thanks again .


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

timmie said:


> Thanks you all for the responses, especially for the big hug .
> In fact, for about 15 years I've have sensation that something is in my throat, so I was constantly clearing it (very annoying).
> Then my family doctor indicated that my problem is caused by acid reflex.
> So now, as an explanation of the irritation in the throat as hashimoto makes a lot of sense. Unfortunately this condition is completely new to me. According to further tests I don't know what to do; talk to an endocrinologist or to the surgeon. My family doctor said that I don't need endo; the surgeon should take care of it, and she wonders why he doesn't take any steps to examine it.
> Thanks again .


I definitely agree w/your family doctor. The surgeon is very very experienced in such matters. Endos have a tendency to specialize in diabetes.


----------

